# Messagerie instantanée Ultime ?



## HImac in touch (12 Novembre 2006)

Bien le bonjour à tous,

Grand adorateur de la messagerie instantanée, pouvoir parlé avec mes potes , ma famille, des gens du monde entier me fait vraiment trop plaisir, et donc je suis à la recherche d'un super IM sur Mac. J'ai beau critique Microchiotte pour tout, mais il ya une chose qu'ils font bien ( je me demande même si c'est eux qui le développe    ), c'est MSN Messenger. Cependant son équivalent à ma connaissance n'existe pas.

Adium : Ne supporte pas la Webcam, belle interface mais problème d'affichage de pseudo, Icone de statut inutilisable, Smiley perso inutilisable ( je parle niveau utilisation)

Mercury : Le plus fonctionnel de tous, mais lourd, très lourd ( iMac G5 Rév B 2 Ghz , 1 go RAM pourtant ), se déconnecte sans cesse, déconne assez fréquemment messages reçu tous d'un coup ou message que j'envoie non reçu par mon correspondant, interface bien que classer très fouilli et pas assez intuitif.

MSN Messenger Mac (je sais il s'appelle pas comme ça sur Mac, mais je suis un rebelle  ) : Il est pas mal beau mais y'a pas encore toutes les fonctions de celui ci sur PC dont le Wizz et les smileys perso sont mal intégré, ET il CRASHE souvent.

Amsn : Décone chez moi tout simplement et pas vraiment intéressant.

Wengo : Je ne sais pas si il est sur Mac , mais sur PC il est pourri je trouve.

ICQ : Sur Mac, trop pourri pas fonctionnel, alors que sur Pc il est bien.

Ichat : Beau mais peu de fonctionnalités et pas compatible MSN donc je l'utilise jamais.

Je suis donc à la recherche du logiciel de messageries instantanées le mieux sur Mac. Aidez-moi car je commence à en avoir marre d'être laisé parce que j'ai un Mac ( et pourtant ça ne fait que 1 an et demi que j'ai un Mac, mais je pense qu'il est temps de faire avancé les choses, vous croyez pas ?    )

Merci bien


----------



## .Steff (12 Novembre 2006)

Trop de MSN sur pc tue la messagerie instantann&#233;e..

Moi c'est adium. et je trouve ca bien, ca me suffit.


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2006)

skype ?


----------



## fredintosh (12 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> skype ?



Oui, s'il y a bien un logiciel qui réconcilie Mac et PC, c'est Skype, surtout depuis la 2.0


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Novembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> Trop de MSN sur pc tue la messagerie instantannée..
> 
> Moi c'est adium. et je trouve ca bien, ca me suffit.



Bah Adium il est beau mais il est pas pratique pour les smileys persos et les pseudos persos qui dépassent et puis il accepte pas les webcam et le micro. C'est dommage car il est beau contrairement à Mercury.


fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, s'il y a bien un logiciel qui réconcilie Mac et PC, c'est Skype, surtout depuis la 2.0



J'ai bien pensé à Skype mais il est pas compatible avec MSN , si ? Et c'est pas juste un logiciel de VOIP ? Y a aussi du chat ?


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2006)

tu ne peux pas avoir &#224; la fois msn et un logiciel top, c'est antinomique


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Novembre 2006)

Lol , je sais pas ce que antinomique veut dire mais ca me fait marrer ^^.

Ah ouais donc tout ça parce qu'on a un Mac on est privé de la communication ?? On ne peut plus communiquer ?    

Je suis donc obligé de garder mon Mercury ?  :snif:

C'est vraiment pas cool ça , Merci Billou et iPapy merci bien :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (13 Novembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Et c'est pas juste un logiciel de VOIP ? Y a aussi du chat ?


Skype permet aussi le chat en mode texte, même si c'est sans doute plus rudimentaire que MSN.


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Novembre 2006)

Bon et bien je vais rester &#224; switcher enter MSN Crach et Mercury Lourd. Merci bien, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; balancer un post si il y'a une nouvelle version ou unnouveau logiciel d'IM qui sort 

Bonne nuit &#224; vous ma communaut&#233; pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e   :love:


----------



## .Steff (13 Novembre 2006)

Si on peut communiquer avec un mac. Evidemment, on peut pas avoir tout les trucs tunning de chez msn pc ou il y a un smileys qui montre son c.. quand on dit &#224; l'autre d'aller se faire voir... 
MSN ca ressemble &#224; la dictature de la messagerie instantann&#233;e ( on retrouve d'ailleurs l&#224; microsoft dans toute se splandeur). Vous voulez discuter avec vos amis? Il y a plein d'autres moyens de le faire. Et pourquoi eux ne se mettrais pas &#224; Skype? Ou Ichat pour ceux qui ont un mac ?...Parce que Ichat compar&#233; a msn, j'veux pas dire, mais y'a quand m&#234;me aucune comparaison possible... &#192; tout point de vue.


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Novembre 2006)

I y a de nombreuses fonctionnalités sur PC qui ne servent à rien c'est vrai. Mercury est bien , il a quasiment tou ce qu'il faut pour bien marcher , mais il déconne tout le temps , il est lourd, pas pratique ni instinctif, je sais bien qu'avec nous pouvons parlez ( bien que des fois cela semble impossible), mais il n'y a pas que les lettres pour discuter de nos jours, moi j'utilise beaucoup les smileys ( les smileys jaunes qui évoquent un comporement pas les smileys qui fon 500 pixels de haut pour dire Bye '-_- ceux là je les hais ), il y a aussi la webcam et le micro et sur Mercury c'est inutilisable d'ailleurs on ne peut même pas parler au micro , au 21ème siècle sur un OS qui est cencé être avancé y'a tout de même un malaise non ?

Donc il est vrai que Mercury marche bien , mais il est pas assez stable et fonctionnel je trouve.

Par contre je ne suis pas de ton avis entre MSN quelque soit l'OS et iChat. Je trouve iChat vraiment trop basique , par contre il est vrai qu'il est très très beau ça y'a pas de souci, mais on ne peut que Chatter, pas de smileys perso, pas de Webcam USB, pas de possibilités avec d'autres protocoles (Yahoo, ICQ, MSN...)pas de wizz ( encore ca on peut s'en passer, mais cela est bien utile qq fois ).

Donc certes iChat est beau mais il n'a pas les fonctionnalités de bases je dirais, en plus il n'est ouvert qu'au protocole AIM , et vu que je n'utilise que ICQ et MSN et bien je ne m'en sers pas, c'est dommage...


----------



## mr.cyclopede (31 Décembre 2006)

Je suis switcheur ravi, mais il est vrai que je suis aussi à la recherche d'unlogiciel de messagerie instantanée. La plupart de mes potes (comme 90% des chatteurs) sont sur MSN. iChat ne le fait pas et les autres (Mercury, adium) ne savent pas gérer l'audio (ce qui est quand même un mini) ou alors plantent régulièrement (Si je suis passé a mac c'est quand même un peu pour éviter ça...)

Alors oui sans doute que MSN est moins performant que ICQ ou AIM, mais voilà c'est devenu un standart. Je pense qu'apple devrait développer son iChat en compabilité avec MSN. 
Après tout Apple ne s'est jamais bien aussi bien porté que depuis qu'il a fortement contribué avec une compabilité de son matériel avec Microsoft (power PC, derniers mac OS, Intel...) et je pense pas que ce soit aux dépends de la qualité et de la performance.

Alors s'il vous plaît un logiciel unique, et après chacun verra pour les extensions, gadgets ou autres fonctionnalités et choisira son service en conséquences...On parle bien de communication, non ?


----------



## romaing34 (31 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne suis pas de ton avis entre MSN quelque soit l'OS et iChat. Je trouve iChat vraiment trop basique , par contre il est vrai qu'il est très très beau ça y'a pas de souci, mais on ne peut que Chatter, pas de smileys perso, pas de Webcam USB, pas de possibilités avec d'autres protocoles (Yahoo, ICQ, MSN...)pas de wizz ( encore ca on peut s'en passer, mais cela est bien utile qq fois ).
> 
> Donc certes iChat est beau mais il n'a pas les fonctionnalités de bases je dirais, en plus il n'est ouvert qu'au protocole AIM , et vu que je n'utilise que ICQ et MSN et bien je ne m'en sers pas, c'est dommage...



:hein: :hein: :hein: 

Au lieu de baver devant la plaie que représente MSN  , tu aurais du regarder plus de 5mn iChat. C'est un client compatible avec Jabber, ce qui le rend beaucoup plus interopérable que tu ne le pense (d'ailleurs c'est le seul moyen que j'ai pour dialoguer avec des gens sous MSN depuis ma cité U, en utilisant un serveur jabber par le port 443).

En fait je ne partage pas l'avis général qui veut que Windows live messenger soit ce qui se fait de mieux en matière de messagerie instantanée.

Si l'on se concentre sur l'essence même de ces logiciels, la communication, MSN est quand même un bon train derrière skype, au niveau communications audio et vidéo (le timbre poste sous msn fait pitié face au plein écran sous Skype).

Le seul intérêt d'MSN est de permettre la Jackysation du truc avec des smileys personnalisés qui parfois te bouffe la moitié d'une fenêtre de chat, te mets des mots clignotants à te tuer un épileptique, ou ces fameux Wizz (quoi de plus lourd que ce truc, franchement une icone qui bondit du dock et un signal sonore ça suffit pas, fallait en plus inventer un truc intrusif ET emmerdant).


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2006)

Petite intervention

Faut revenir deux secondes aux bases
ici
-impact de MSN dans l'univers du tchatt
et surtout
-les objectifs et les moyens d'y parvenir

Beaucoup de gens utilisent MSN parce qu'ils ne connaissent pas autre chose
Or ce n'est que un des protocoles et que 1 des interfaces
Il y en a d'autres

les objectifs et moyens
( d'HImac in touch ou d'autres)

"tchatt" ecrit , il y a plus d'un choix ( mentionn&#233;s plus haut)

video conference : l&#224; c'est plus limit&#233;

Mais il y a d'autres solutions si on envisage la chose autrement
Sans se focaliser sur le logiciel mais sur la fonction

Et en terme de videoconf  multiplateforme associ&#233;e au tchatt  , il y a *SKYPE* ( d&#233;j&#224; mentionn&#233
Qualit&#233; en &#233;volution constante et interpolarit&#233; superieure aux autres

 le contre argument classique _ " ben mes contacts sont sur MSN" _
Et alors?
Ces contacts ont configur&#233; MSN
Ils peuvent tout aussi facilement configurer Skype


----------



## romaing34 (31 Décembre 2006)

C'est justement là où ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai, ces contacts se sont vu refourguer MSN avec Windows, et n'ont pas fait l'effort de regarder ailleurs tout simplement.

Et avec Vista ils fourbent : au lieu d'installer directement WLM, ils foutent un lien dans le menu démarrer pour le télécharger directement.


Ce qui est quand même fou c'est que l'on n'arrive pas tôt ou tard à un standard universel. On parle quand même de communication : on trouverait ça complètement dingue si les abonnés France Telecom ne pouvaient pas appeler les mecs abonnés chez Tele2 et inversement non ???


----------



## mr.cyclopede (31 Décembre 2006)

tout a faiy d'accord romaing, on est sens&#233; parler de communication....

Je pense que d&#233;j&#224; si les utilisateurs de forums en tous poils (et au total il y en a un paquet) refaisaient monter leur volonter de voir des protocoles au moins compatibles, &#231;a ferait peut-&#234;tre avancer un peu le Schmilblic.

Apple sp&#233;cialement, qui n'&#233;tant pas en position de leadership, doit je pense &#234;tre un peu plus &#224; l'&#233;coute de ses utilisateurs, devrait avancer en ce sens.
Ce n'est pas une question de savoir qui doit faire le premier pas ou l'effort d'aller vers l'autre, mais plut&#244;t de comprendre que c'est un signe d'intelligence industrielle de le faire.


----------



## dariolym (2 Janvier 2007)

mr.cyclopede a dit:


> Je suis switcheur ravi, mais il est vrai que je suis aussi à la recherche d'unlogiciel de messagerie instantanée. La plupart de mes potes (comme 90% des chatteurs) sont sur MSN. iChat ne le fait pas et les autres (Mercury, adium) ne savent pas gérer l'audio (ce qui est quand même un mini) ou alors plantent régulièrement (Si je suis passé a mac c'est quand même un peu pour éviter ça...)
> 
> *Alors oui sans doute que MSN est moins performant que ICQ ou AIM, mais voilà c'est devenu un standart. Je pense qu'apple devrait développer son iChat en compabilité avec MSN.
> Après tout Apple ne s'est jamais bien aussi bien porté que depuis qu'il a fortement contribué avec une compabilité de son matériel avec Microsoft (power PC, derniers mac OS, Intel...) et je pense pas que ce soit aux dépends de la qualité et de la performance.
> ...



Juste un petit message pour dire que ce n'est pas Apple qui ne VEUT PAS être compatible MSN, c'est juste que Microsoft ne VEUT PAS que des clients compatibles AIM soient compatibles MSN.

Sinon, pour l'intéroperabilité, j'utilise Adium, et je suis ainsi connecté à 5 réseaux en même temps (MSN, AIM, ICQ, Yahoo & Jabber) ... mais je n'utilise pas toutes ces fonctions annexes (Voix, webcam, smileys persos, ...)

Pour pouvoir utiliser ma camera, je lance parfois AMSN, qui est aussi compatible mais supporte la Webcam (avec malgré tout quelques petits soucis de plantage occasionnels chez moi.)

Je termine en disant que MSN est peut être la moins bonne de toutes les manières de communiquer entre deux PC (mais ça, c'est une autre histoire  )


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2007)

Assez d'accord avec daryolim

precision
Adium, par ailleurs excellent multiprotocoles malin "tout en une interface"  ne supporte pas encore l'audio -vid&#233;o


> Adium does not currently have any Voice or Video (webcam) Chat functionality


----------



## mr.cyclopede (2 Janvier 2007)

Je ne savais pas que MS faisait du blocage &#224; ce point concernant l'interop&#233;rabilit&#233; AIM-MSN,mais pour avoir vu le temps qu'ils ont mis &#224; r&#233;v&#233;ler les codes source de leur Flight sim (je bossais comme sc&#233;nariste d'un add on), je ne suis pas trop &#233;tonn&#233;.

Reste que &#231;a m'avance pas pour trouver un logiciel de messagerie... Entre des potes en Afrique d'ou je reviens (ou Yahoo est largement majoritaire), ceux ici qui sont donc MSN,et moi l'exception, le switcheur qui se fait d&#233;j&#224; charrier comme quoi j'avais qu'&#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir, rien de vraiment simple et polyvalent ne semble exister.

J'ai charg&#233; Adium, qui semble effectivement g&#233;rer tous ces protocoles. Le gros manque est la gestion Audio/vid&#233;o. Pour la vid&#233;o passe encore, je consid&#232;re &#231;a comme un plus, mais l'audio, c'est quand m&#234;me pas la lune...Le chat c'est sympa mais &#231;a atteint ses limites tr&#232;s vite (le correspondant qui te renvoie un nouveau message avant que t'ai pu terminer la r&#233;ponse au pr&#233;cedent...). 
Comme je suis pas un li&#232;vre dans la dactylo, et que j'essaie de faire un temps soit peut attention &#224; l'ortographe, la profondeur de la discussion en prend un coup.
Pour ce qui est smileys et autres gadgets, c'est pas non plus ma priorit&#233;.

Comme je l'ai dej&#224; dit on parle de communication...
On a l'impression de se retrouver dans les ann&#233;es 80 avec tous les standarts et formats des cassettes vid&#233;o et autres lasers discs.


----------



## romaing34 (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est pour cela qu'à mon avis la solution c'est Skype.

Utilises Adium pour pouvoir discuter avec tout le monde, et commence la subtile approche amenant tes amis à downloader Skype pour pouvoir te voir et te parler


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2007)

j'utilise Adium/iChat, et aMSN pour la visio PC/Mac sur MSN&#8230;
pour AIM aucun probleme&#8230; bien que personne sur AIM du cot&#233; Windows 
et skype, pour les quelques personnes qui l'ont 
des qu'Adium aura la video, il deviendra ultime a mon avis  meme adium gere les wizz 
sinon, ou trouver la liste des commandes en / pour adium (par exemple: /nudge)


----------



## lowett (3 Janvier 2007)

Je cherche également un bon remplaçant à MSN Messenger pour MAC.
J'aimais encore bien aMsn mais sur mon imac G3 il est vraiment trop lent ce qui enlève tout le côté "instantané" !
J'ai Mercury mais je le trouve vraiment moche et l'annonce des connexions de contact foire (il est toujours mis que c'est moi qui me connecte et nom le pseudo de la personne réellement connectée).
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait le personnaliser mais j'ai beau changer les couleurs de la fenêtre de notification, rien ne fait. Et cette interface en gris fait beaucoup trop Windows 98, sur un MAC c'est horrible.
Mais ce sont les meilleurs fonctionnalités que j'ai trouvé.

Par contre ce que je comprends pas trop c'est que la personne qui a érit ce topic veut visibelemnt la même chose que moi: un bon remplaçant. Et tout ce qu'on fait, c'est critiquer MSN.
De plus, ce que nous cherchons, c'est un moyen de parler avec nos amis qui eux sont sur PC avec leur MSN. Pas de tenter de tous les convertir à un autre logiciel de messagerie instantanée !

Enfin je vais un peu comparer Mercury avec Adium pour voir niveau design et fonctionnalité ce qui est le mieux. Je fais pas de conversation audio / webcam, c'est déjà ça !


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2007)

niveau design, c'est incomparable Mercury/Adium :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2007)

lowett a dit:


> JPar contre ce que je comprends pas trop c'est que la personne qui a &#233;rit ce topic veut visibelemnt la m&#234;me chose que moi: un bon rempla&#231;ant. Et tout ce qu'on fait, c'est critiquer MSN.
> De plus, ce que nous cherchons, c'est un moyen de parler avec nos amis qui eux sont sur PC avec leur MSN. Pas de tenter de tous les convertir &#224; un autre logiciel de messagerie instantan&#233;e !


Et non , ce n'est pas de la critique MSN
( m&#234;me si certains arguments sont tr&#232;s pertinents)

on propose des solutions
Et certains impliquent  de ne pas passer par MSN
C'est tout.

Si tu ne fais pas d'audio ou video conference , cot&#233; facilit&#233; d'utilisation et look , tu verras Adium est *TRES* riche 
( voir la section Adium Xtras pour des centaines de skins themes sons etc)


----------



## romaing34 (3 Janvier 2007)

lowett a dit:


> Je cherche également un bon remplaçant à MSN Messenger pour MAC.
> J'aimais encore bien aMsn mais sur mon imac G3 il est vraiment trop lent ce qui enlève tout le côté "instantané" !
> J'ai Mercury mais je le trouve vraiment moche et l'annonce des connexions de contact foire (il est toujours mis que c'est moi qui me connecte et nom le pseudo de la personne réellement connectée).
> J'ai lu qu'on pouvait le personnaliser mais j'ai beau changer les couleurs de la fenêtre de notification, rien ne fait. Et cette interface en gris fait beaucoup trop Windows 98, sur un MAC c'est horrible.
> ...



Justement, un bon remplaçant de MSN sous mac avec toutes les fonctionalités des messageries instantanées modernes signifie de ne pas passer par MSN  

PS : oops pas lu le post juste en dessus. Coup de boule copain


----------



## whiplash (30 Janvier 2007)

J'ai eu moi aussi plusieurs probleme avec amsn il etait tellement lent, mais maintenant, la version 0.96 regle tous mes problemes ( pour l'instant ) il est completement "custumisable" en plus donc si tu fais un peu de photoshop tu peux tout mettre a ton gout ( pour ceux qui n'aime pas les lapparence des logiciel open source )

bon ça reste mon opinion

cya


----------



## yzykom (30 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> C'est pour cela qu'&#224; mon avis la solution c'est Skype.
> 
> Utilises Adium pour pouvoir discuter avec tout le monde, et commence la subtile approche amenant tes amis &#224; downloader Skype pour pouvoir te voir et te parler



C'est le tandem que j'ai choisi et &#231;a r&#233;ussit plut&#244;t bien.

Si j'ai un ami sur MSN qui veut parler en visio :

" D&#233;sol&#233;, Microsoft n'a pas d&#233;velopp&#233; la visio sur la version Mac d'MSN mais tu peux installer Skype qui fait &#231;a bien. "

" OK, j'installe et je me cr&#233;e un compte. "​Je n'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;me pour sugg&#233;rer l'installation de Skype &#224; mes interlocuteurs, d'autant plus que ce client de messagerie gagne rapidement en popularit&#233; et &#231;a rassure.

La bonne solution, selon moi, est donc de proposer &#224; tes interlocuteurs PC d'ajouter Skype &#224; leur syst&#232;me. Il n'y a pas vraiment de raison pour qu'ils refusent, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## leo39 (9 Avril 2007)

Bien le bonjours a tous !!!! Donc pour rester avec un compte hotmail quel est le meilleur système pour un macbook version 10.4.9 processeur 1.83 GHz Intel Core Duo memoire 2 GO 667 MHz DDR


----------



## arcank (9 Avril 2007)

Ben ca d&#233;pend si tu veux la visio ........
Sans: Adium
Avec: aMSN ou Mercury
Essaie les pour te faire ton id&#233;e.


----------



## smog (10 Avril 2007)

La plupart des utilisateurs de windows utilisent MSN parce qu'ils ne savent même pas que d'autres existent, tout simplement. Tout comme certaines ne savent même pas qu'il existe autre chose que Windows... En perticulier dans les salles de classe où la plupart des élèves ne font que du mimétisme en matière d'informatique, sans rien comprendre à l'informatique et à ses protocoles.
Avant toute réaction brutale  je précise que ce n'est pas une critique mais un constat. C'est d'ailleurs ça le but de "l'informatique pour tous" !

Skype est vraiment LA solution actuelle pour communiquer avec tous les systèmes. Sinon on reste limité à un moment ou un autre. reste à savoir si les smileys persos ont un intérêt, mais ça c'est une autre histoire !

A+


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2007)

Adium   une interface super belle 100% modifiable    et j'aime :love:


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Avril 2007)

Ayant essayer la plupart des messageries instantanées.....Je vote aMSN Messenger.

Mercury Messenger : Très complet mais TRÈS TRÈS TRÈS LENT, une horreur.

Adium : Beau mais très peu fonctionnels je trouve , rien que pour les smileys personalisés c'est la cata.

MSN Mac : Beau , il faut l'avouer , stable , mais on s'arrête là,  pas de Webcam '-_-, pas de Micro.

Skype : Utile pour le son , sinon ne sers pas vraiment à grand chose car peu pratique je trouve pour chatter.

Donc pour moi c'est aMSN, simple , stable , Webcam et smileys perso, la plupart des options qu'on veut. Par contre j'ai pas esasyé encore mais y'a le micro ou pas sur aMsn ?? Si non , c'est un handicap pour ce logiciel.


Voilà ^^


----------



## smog (10 Avril 2007)

aMSN stable ? Moi je le trouve au contraire trop instable ! Deconnexions sans arrêt alors que je n'ai aucun problème avec Skype et la même caméra et le même interlocuteur. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est le logiciel qui est seul en cause, par contre.


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Adium : Beau mais tr&#232;s peu fonctionnels je trouve , rien que pour les smileys personalis&#233;s c'est la cata.




Tu n'as pas bien chercher il 100&#37; modifiable et "norment de set d'icone et de themes sont sur le net


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Avril 2007)

smog a dit:


> aMSN stable ? Moi je le trouve au contraire trop instable ! Deconnexions sans arrêt alors que je n'ai aucun problème avec Skype et la même caméra et le même interlocuteur. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est le logiciel qui est seul en cause, par contre.



Ca doit être ta cpnnexion internet ou je sais pas mais je sais que moi, j'ai aucun problème de déconnexion contrairement à MSN Mac , qui se déconnectait toutes les heures '-_-.



Paradise a dit:


> Tu n'as pas bien chercher il 100% modifiable et "norment de set d'icone et de themes sont sur le net



Oui oui , c'est vrai que c'est un grand avantage d'Adium d'être 100 % personnalisable mais je disais pour les smileys c'est des packs ,  et ils sont difficiles à sélectionner, je sais pas j'aime pas du tout , si tu prends à peine 3 packs t'en a des milliers c'est chiant... En plus tu peux pas  les sélectionner un par un t'es obligé d'avoir un pack '-_-, c'est vraiment un gros problème...


----------



## smog (10 Avril 2007)

Ma connexion internet est la même qu'avec Skype ou iChat qui, eux, ne m'ont jamais posé aucun problème. Par contre msn Mac je ne connais pas.


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Avril 2007)

Msn Mac = Msn Messenger pour Mac = Microsoft Messenger , son vrai nom je crois ^^


----------



## smog (11 Avril 2007)

Oui, je voulais dire que je n'ai jamais essayé. C'est bien aMSN que je trouve instable, peut-être que Messenger Mac est bien ?


----------



## pb271 (24 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

cela fait des jours que je lis des posts pour trouver une solution à un besoin pour COMMUNIQUER avec 2 autres parties de la famielle en *vidéo ET audio strictement:*

3 postes:

- 2 mac (1 Mac OS X3.9 et 1 X4.9)
- 1 PC

Quelle plate-forme choisir se voir et se parler par webcam?

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

sujet  mega trait&#233; !

skype est le meilleur choix interplateformes


----------



## moonwalk9r (24 Août 2007)

Je vote skype aussi, car multi plateforme, ensuite pour le tchat simple jutilise ichat avec un compte jabber sur lequel est activé une passerelle msn.

Au final je crois que jv envoyer chier tous mes contact qui ne veulent pas lacher msn, ca sera plus simple


----------



## pb271 (24 Août 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Je vote skype aussi, car multi plateforme, ensuite pour le tchat simple jutilise ichat avec un compte jabber sur lequel est activé une passerelle msn.


 
Tu confirmes que l'on peut se parler à 3 dont un pc en video et audio sur SKYPE?

C'est génial!


----------



## moonwalk9r (24 Août 2007)

POur l'audio pas de pb la limite devrait etre de 8 ou 9 je sais plus, et la video en même temps il me semble que c'est en effet possible avec un seul contact


----------



## pb271 (24 Août 2007)

pas de conf &#224; 3 alors....Merci je vais me renseigner sur skype!


----------



## ice (26 Août 2007)

Est-ce que la multi visio est possible avec aim et ichat AV?


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Mai 2008)

un up quelques mois plus tard pour voir si quelque chose à bouger , parce qu'on est pas gaté en IM sur Mac en france .

Amsn est passé en 0.98 mais j'ai plus mes smileys, je trouve que c'est le mieux pour l'instant. Adium est pas mal mais les smileys sont pas assez intuitif on peut pas les mettre comme sur Amsn vraiment dommage.

Donc alors y'a du nouveau ? Un nouveau venu ?


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2008)

tu peux choisir ton set de smiley, et même en mettre plusieurs 
j'ai un set MSN (qui on un peu un look iChat) plus le set iChat (pour les contacts sous .mac/aim) et bien, en fonction du contact, ca prend l'un ou l'autre set


----------

